# Spot Hogg sights



## CLaug (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey yall im kinda new to 2cool and have been looking for info on new sights. I want to upgrade and am interested in the spot hoggs either real deal or right on. Just wondering if any of yall have had any expierence with either of these, thanks.


----------



## mstintheuscg (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a 'Right On' and love it. Once I used a micro-adjust sight, I will not go back to a normal type. Work every penny when you only have one shot to make it count.


----------



## CLaug (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright thanks, Thats kinda what I was wondering if that adjustment was worth it cause I think thats the only main difference between the two.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Micro adjustments are definitely worth it. I just bought a new one without them and sure do miss just turning a knob without needing an Allen wrench


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got the spot hog real deal and have no complaints. Just moved the sites from my Mathews LX to my new Extreme Tactical. They work well and would recommend them.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Spott Hoggs are the real deal. Ive had mine for 5 years with no complaints. Love them.


----------

